# advantage/disadvantage of cultural changes?



## Raj

Q.What are the main advantages and disadvantages to the church of recent cultural changes?
Could you pls help?


----------



## Blueridge Believer

Raj said:


> Q.What are the main advantages and disadvantages to the church of recent cultural changes?
> Could you pls help?



Which particular changes brother?


----------



## Raj

*pls consider all what is going on around*

Pls consider all the cultural things happening around us. See how they affect the Church in general.


----------



## Blueridge Believer

I do not know what it's like where you are at but it has been devastating to the church in the US. This seeker friendly, health and wealth, name it claim it society has permeated the pews. Gay rights, abortion on demand and outright rejection of Gospel truth is what we have. 
However, where sin abounds, grace does too.


----------



## Kevin

Blueridge reformer said:


> I do not know what it's like where you are at but it has been devastating to the church in the US. This seeker friendly, health and wealth, name it claim it society has permeated the pews. Gay rights, abortion on demand and outright rejection of Gospel truth is what we have.
> However, where sin abounds, grace does too.


----------



## VictorBravo

It seems to be a very complex question. Or better said: the answer depends upon what is "culture".

My first thought is that culture changes (I'd call these culture downgrades) are symptoms of unfaithfulness. In other words, judgments from God. If that is true, then the changes in culture are not causes that hinder the gospel (because they cannot) but are obstacles placed before us by God for our chastening and humbling.

That's one reason I don't go on cultural crusades per se. It's like fighting an abstraction.

But, having said that, I am passionate to promote the gospel and to argue for justice, whether it be political, judicial, economic, or otherwise. That is grounded on what I understand to be the mandate from creation: subdue the earth. We can only do that properly by obeying our Lord's commandments.

So, I personally don't set out to redeem culture, but rather focus on what I see is wrong in my own sphere, bring it to light, and demand change of the particular practice (not the abstract wrong). In calling something wrong, the only standard I can legitimately rely upon is scripture. Of course, we all say this. It is hard for us to really do this.

In other words, culture is too big for me to understand. I don't have the knowledge, skill, or capacity to figure out how to change it directly. But I can decry the evil culture in its specifics. As in the case of murdering the unborn, I think it is more in my grasp to thoroughly and broadly convince people that this practice is horribly wrong, call for repentence, and let changed hearts change culture. So it goes for all our woes. I don't think we will ever succeed in changing culture by attacking it directly.


----------



## Raj

*freedom of culture bad?*



Kevin said:


>



U said, "this is what we have in America" The gays, abortion, (banning of many Chrisitan things in the West in the name of freedom) etc has given a negative indication of Freedom. We say mostly in our country, most of the evil we see on media from the West, are due to a lot of freedom. 
And the Church seems to be silent on the issues. Due to that many other evils are coming up, and the Church believrs are also tempted to do or indulge in those evils. So is in't it affecting the Church?


----------



## D. Paul

trevorjohnson said:


> A huge cultural change is immigration and globalisation - both of which yield great opportunities for those willing to go past party politics and get thoroughly evangelistic. Millions of Roman Catholic Mexicans are coming our way. The mission field is knocking on our door.
> 
> Too, globalization is spreading english language and freeer trade and a free exchange of ideas across the globe. When this occurs Christianity always prevails in the marketplace of ideas. Just as Paul had the Roman Empire to provide infrastructure and a common language, a Western missionary can travel, communicate and affect other countries in many ways. The internet too gets the Gospel (and unfortunately many evils as well) into many otehrwise closed regions.
> 
> 
> 
> We are living in exciting times. Within our generation every people group of the world can become reachable.



I'm obviously a couple months late in posting a reply here in particular, but comments I recorded to myself while driving today (that way I don't lose the thought) went in this same direction: evangelism. My thoughts ran like this:

1. Anticipating that some will say "The mission field is coming to us", I ask "Yes, but when they get here, what will we give them as "the gospel"?" God loves you and has a wonderful plan for your life? Accept Jesus into your heart?
2. This "mission field" is comprised of criminal felons. Are we to show them Christian love by patting their little heads and wishing them well in their illegal stay in our country?

I think most here know good and well that the American gospel is a doctrinal marshmallow.

What's worse, in regards to the chaos immigration has become and it's immense consequences, I find that for the most part, Christians don't care and certainly don't see it as a form of judgment. Maybe I speak only of the friends with whom I have attempted to raise the issue, but I've yet to hear anyone see it from a biblical perspective or even mention a scriptural principle.

I simply cannot view this as a positive opportunity to "reach the masses" with the Gospel. I'm not advocating abuse of the people but I know I'm not called by scripture to take them in and care for them. And I won't.
My rant is over.


----------



## eternallifeinchrist

Raj said:


> U said, "this is what we have in America" The gays, abortion, (banning of many Chrisitan things in the West in the name of freedom) etc has given a negative indication of Freedom. We say mostly in our country, most of the evil we see on media from the West, are due to a lot of freedom.
> And the Church seems to be silent on the issues. Due to that many other evils are coming up, and the Church believrs are also tempted to do or indulge in those evils. So is in't it affecting the Church?



"And the Church seems to be silent on the issues. Due to that many other evils are coming up, and the Church believrs are also tempted to do or indulge in those evils. So is in't it affecting the Church?"

I see many students engaged in non-Christian behaviors, and many Christian ministers are teaching seriously against these things. Several strong Christian people are trying to share that sins are forgiven through Jesus' blood and resurrection and teach positive morals on college campuses. God is using people to make an impact in the lives of others. 


"We say mostly in our country, most of the evil we see on media from the West, are due to a lot of freedom. "

The evil is a response to freedom since we choose evil. <-You know the free will argument that we have free will and so we choose evil every time? If God grants us grace, then he enables us to do something loving. Freedom in the hands of Jesus would never turn out like our media!  Would your country advocate censorship of evil only? It seems to me, that our country is afraid of any censorship because so many people have different views; if we censor one idea, then our views may be censored next. Personally, I find it is nice to only have reformed Christian tv and movies and have everyone choose those over other stuff. Reformed Christian tv and movies are available but only a few choose to use them. (Just realized you may be talking about news media...) Anyway, there is a remnant of believers, and God is using them to bring glory to his name. (holy, holy, holy, Lord God Almighty, El Shaddai)


----------

